# Dawgs vs mizzou



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Let's go dawgs!  Hope to see a fired up bunch of dawgs.  Let's see Chubb show what he can do, mason and ramsey make some throws, and hopefully the defense can show some toughness and get us a takeaway or two.  Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2014)

GO DAWGS! 

'Bout that time! Turn it up, Dawgs! Turn it up!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Like we need to give them 15 yards to start with.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

WHEW that was close.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Ticky tack flag on the first play, but they're getting some pressure and forced the punt. 16 has to secure the ball. Glad we were able to recover. 

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Boys you gotta hang on to the dadgum ball.....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Do we have more plays?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

Chubb left chubb right go chubb


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Conley looked hurt, not good.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2014)

Chunk it


T


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

There ya go! Defense looking good!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

There you go d!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Intercepted


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Conley looked hurt, not good.



Saw him limping. Hope he's okay.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 11, 2014)

so if dawgs win, first place in east?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Chunk it
> 
> 
> T



We have a 15 yd limit currently on pass attempts


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice tackle for Jordan Jenkins!!!
He's a Harris Co. boy


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Mason is an idiot. Hasn't he learned from last time he did that?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Mason is killing us, can't go downfield and they know it.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Mason is an idiot. Hasn't he learned from last time he did that?



Thats the 3rd time this season if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Ball!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Another Interception. We need to move the ball in some fashion and not backwards.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Theus is getting beat bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Go Dawgs! 6-0


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

We can win if the defense keeps them off the scoreboard. Just field goal them to death.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mason can't do anything with black helmets in his face every play. The O-line needs to start blocking.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)

Bobo and those stupid wildcat plays that rarely work.  This game should be 14-0 but the offensive play calling bailed Mizzou out.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Chubb is the man right now. How much longer can he go at this pace? 

The ball ain't heavy!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

TD Mason!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

TD!!!!! Yes SIR!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

That was a nice drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)

That was ugly but effective.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

There you go dawgs, not pretty but it's working


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2014)

Indiana ran through Mizzou , see no reason why GA won't either.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Way to go Mason. I have a feeling we'll see a heavy dose of the dozer Douglas come fourth quarter when their defense is wore out.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks good to me.  Move the ball and wear down the d.   Who needs quick strike when you defense holds


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 11, 2014)

Pretty one sided thus far. Feels more like 30-0 than 13-0.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Good stop


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> Pretty one sided thus far. Feels more like 30-0 than 13-0.



It should be........ Also just kick the ball deep!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

We living on the edge.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Man we dodged a bullet there!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Mitchell looked hurt.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

All right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

TD Bennett!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

Other than the grounding Mason is looking pretty good today.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Give credit when it's due, great ball


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

UGA! UGA! Love it!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Gotta keep it up, but them boys look like they are playing MAD right now.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

D finally showed up.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Now the D needs to get another  3 an out.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Love the way the defense is playing! Keep it up boys!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Johnson and Thorton are playing lights out. The DB's are finally covering someone. GO DAWGS SIC EM!!!!!!


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 11, 2014)

The punt was fumbled gift for the pups


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Georgia Ball


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Gonna be close. Do they overturn it?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

His arm was moving forward, but the ball was not in it.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Whoop!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

We need another score before the half!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mizzou = Vanderbilt.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Come on Richt, where's the intensity!!! Quit letting the clock run down and put your freaking foot on the Gas!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Aint you lost 6


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Mizzou = Vanderbilt.



Hopefully worse.    They are making our defense look like ole miss against bama!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

2 more quarter so I'm not getting excited just yet... Keep bringing it dawgs and lets make sure they take advantage of the 40+ plays that Mizzou D has been out there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep we have been here before and had to fight for our life.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

Throughly impressed with our D. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Theuss


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh yeah INT Mauger


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

We needed that. Now lets run some clock and score.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

One of these offenses will get it together, eventually. Right?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Its time to start doing some toss sweeps to get some speed on the edge. We obviously aren't going to do anything up the middle.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

We don't need to keep letting them hang around. It will bite us sooner or later.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

Another INT!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

#4 Go Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

4 interceptions today. They had 7 total last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Lets try it one more time.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

Mason came up hurt


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 11, 2014)

A Driskelian performance by Maty Mauk today.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

OH that was crazy TD Douglas


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Atta boy Douglas!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)

White lightning can fly!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Its time to start doing some toss sweeps to get some speed on the edge. We obviously aren't going to do anything up the middle.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

He flew thru the air.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Great play.  Dawgs !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

Todd who


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay lets control the 4th Qtr.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

Can they get the shutout?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

DSGB said:


>



Bout time! Way to go Douglas. Now the D needs to shut them out and don't let em gain another inch. Blitz, blitz, blitz till the clock hits all zeros.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

All the talk about us having the best stable of backs pretty sure we are proving it.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2014)

WOW!   the Secondary was my only worry, they have stepped it up and been in the right spot.

I think if Douglas was to get 20 touches are more he would put up some numbers also.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

Now our D needs a pick 6


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Can they get the shutout?


I hope so, but I'll settle for letting them have 3 td's and a field goal!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

When do we get Michel back? Has anyone heard?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Old timey Georgia football.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> When do we get Michel back? Has anyone heard?



I think he was going to miss about 4 weeks.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Old timey Georgia football.



I'm loving these smash-mouth, clock-eating drives!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

When are we gonna get Scott Wesley  back?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> When do we get Michel back? Has anyone heard?



Possibly Florida, probably auburn


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> When are we gonna get Scott Wesley  back?



He was on the field when Douglas scored I think.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 11, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> I'm loving these smash-mouth, clock-eating drives!



Me too.      You can win running.  I believe that although the analyst don't.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

He's gotten a breather or two, but still going!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

TD Chubb!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Give him 6!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

CHUBB just showin out now


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

34-0 and still plowing.  Great to be a bulldog today!


----------



## tcward (Oct 11, 2014)

Mods please erase all threads about Toad Girly....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Possibly Florida, probably auburn



Just in time.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)

Ramsey time!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

That guys gonna be a beast! Sack while getting held.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

Dawgs plowing in Columbia today! Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2014)

good game by the DAWS! today.....


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2014)

Great day to be a Dawg!!
First shutout  on Mizzou since 2002


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 11, 2014)

Love those hairy DAWGS!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

lbzdually said:


>



Play of the game! Chubb and the defense got it done, too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

Got the shutout. Let's follow it up with a good performance at Arkansas and not have a let down game. Oh, and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Great job by the defense and Chubb.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 11, 2014)

Gurley who?   

Great win and good defense.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the new avatar. Been a rough 2 days. GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Chubb is the man right now. How much longer can he go at this pace?
> 
> The ball ain't heavy!



The whole game.

Finally, a complete game by the whole team!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 11, 2014)

Way to get it done. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The whole game.
> 
> Finally, a complete game by the whole team!



This and couldnt have come at a better time!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The whole game.
> 
> Finally, a complete game by the whole team!



Never slowed down!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

38 rushes for Chubb, what a horse.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow!  I did not expect this.  I took Mizzou in my Pick 'em post.  I just thought Maty Mauk was going to destroy our secondary.  I didn't think that we would be able to slow them down.

I thought it was going to be a close game with Gurley.  When we lost him, I just didn't see us winning this one.  That was a pleasant surprise for me.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 11, 2014)

The nation, gators, noles, tigers, and jackets can take it and whine.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 11, 2014)

Also dumb analyst who still say Georgia needs to throw 25 to 30 times a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> Also dumb analyst who still say Georgia needs to throw 25 to 30 times a game.



Dont have to throw it when you can rush for 200 yards a game... Keep plowing dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

Anybody know when the last time Georgia had two shutouts in a season was?


----------



## GAGE (Oct 11, 2014)

Did not see that coming...GO DAWGS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats to UGA on not needing Gurley to get a fine shutout win with all their bulldozing Bulldawging over Mizzou.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

Who did see that coming?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Proud of those dudes!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Who did see that coming?



One of my buds from the mountains did... Ol Moe


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2014)

I say it's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDOG!!!!!! 

All the College Gameday guys picked against us this morning. Desmond said he would go with Missouri even if Gurley was playing. Glad we made him look bad with that pick! 

Way to go Dawgs!!!!!!! Yes, sir! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Who did see that coming?





I sure didn't, congratzzz.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

I reckon there is lucky and then there is good....I was just lucky to be good!
Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 11, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> I say it's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDOG!!!!!!
> 
> All the College Gameday guys picked against us this morning. Desmond said he would go with Missouri even if Gurley was playing. Glad we made him look bad with that pick!
> 
> ...


Yes sir I saw that! Glad they ate their words! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## bsanders (Oct 11, 2014)

I take great pleasure in being the one that said.....I told you so! Chubb and douglas stepped up big today. And the defense......whoa!!!! Talk about a butt whoopin.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

After reading several of the players comments I know this is going to sound crazy but I think Gurley being out was the best thing to happen to dawgs..... I cant believe I just typed that!!! But,,, Jordan jenkins, Mason said they were p........d after hearing and reading all the comments from the media and fans..... This team may not win our but they leave it all on the field. They played with chip on their shoulders and say they will from here on out that way. I wish we didnt have to lose Gurley for that to happen but everything happens for a reason. I also think that if Gurley does get to return this year which is very doubtful but if he does this team is going to be handfull for whoever they play! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 11, 2014)

Amen....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 11, 2014)

Madon asked about true freshman chubb, "don't play like no freshman" 

I'm going to work or be away from the house every game day, troy driving, today working, listened on the radio both days shoot if we get down and I'm watching it i may go sit in the truck in the driveway and turn the radio on. Dgd's in Columbia today, helped my nonfootball fan buddy out with work today and when Douglas flipped into the end zone I came unglued and he was driving almost wrecked thinking I had gone nuts. Go dawgs


----------



## Scott G (Oct 12, 2014)

bsanders said:


> I take great pleasure in being the one that said.....I told you so! Chubb and douglas stepped up big today. And the defense......whoa!!!! Talk about a butt whoopin.


About time we saw something good out of Pruitt's defense.

If Chubb stays healthy he may make us forget who Gurley is/was!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Scott G said:


> About time we saw something good out of Pruitt's defense.
> 
> If Chubb stays healthy he may make us forget who Gurley is/was!



We are ranked 11th in total defense.

No, Chubb will not make us forget about Gurley.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> We are ranked 11th in total defense.
> 
> No, Chubb will not make us forget about Gurley.



He's good but you are correct Gurley is a freak. But what we do have in Chubb is an every down back. I like the time of possesion we had yesterday chip chip chip away. When Marshall and Michell get healthy you add the speed to the mix and it will be fun to watch. Gurley would have turned a 3 yard run to 8 or 10 he just that good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> He's good but you are correct Gurley is a freak. But what we do have in Chubb is an every down back. I like the time of possesion we had yesterday chip chip chip away. When Marshall and Michell get healthy you add the speed to the mix and it will be fun to watch. Gurley would have turned a 3 yard run to 8 or 10 he just that good.



Yep.  Chubb is a horse.  Can't wait to get Michel back.   Mix in a little Douglas and you have a strong ground game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2014)

http://georgia.247sports.com/Articl...ad-for-Todd-Gurley-less-UGA-Bulldogs-31949168


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Great stat from the game, 21 of 43 Mizzou plays went for 0 or negative yards.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Great stat from the game, 21 of 43 Mizzou plays went for 0 or negative yards.



Wow!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2014)

Arkansas gonna be a lot tougher.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Arkansas gonna be a lot tougher.



Yes they will and their  O line is huge field postition will be huge in this game. SC big O linemen were too much for our D they ran the ball down our throats but the UGA D was on the field pretty much the whole 1st half. We have to get our O going and keep the D fresh. We will need to eat up the clock to win this game.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 12, 2014)

I haven't verified it but I read somewhere that Mizzou only had 4 plays that started on the dogs side of the 50 yard line, none in the red zone.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Great stat from the game, 21 of 43 Mizzou plays went for 0 or negative yards.





SGADawg said:


> I haven't verified it but I read somewhere that Mizzou only had 4 plays that started on the dogs side of the 50 yard line, none in the red zone.



Mizzou ran four plays in Georgia territory. Three were turnovers.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Arkansas gonna be a lot tougher.



The road hogs gonna plow that field and plow that field deep.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats, Dawgs.  I didn't see that coming.  I'm not suprised y'all won, but was very suprised at how y'all won.

I knew y'all had a good chance.  UGA without Gurley is still better than Indiana.


----------

